
Build Your Own IVR with AWS Lambda, Amazon API Gateway and Twilio - nikolay
https://www.twilio.com/blog/2015/09/build-your-own-ivr-with-aws-lambda-amazon-api-gateway-and-twilio.html
======
Gys
For who is wondering: IVR = Interactive Voice Response

I actually really dislike those systems. Many times I find myself having a
question that is not obvious to them and I have to wade through all those
menus to find an actual person that can help me.

Probably because the systems are designed to prevent you as much as possible
from talking to a person. Terrible, those annoying clients ;-)

~~~
alexbilbie
I've just moved home and had to call numerous energy companies, ISPs, local
authorities, etc to change my details; someone told me a while ago that if you
just say "human" as a response to prompts you get put through straight away to
a real person - and at least in my experience with Sky, BT, EON Energy and
Thames Water it worked - I was put straight away through to a triage person or
someone who could directly help me.

~~~
toomuchtodo
[http://voxinc.typepad.com/thecustomer/files/cheat_sheet.htm](http://voxinc.typepad.com/thecustomer/files/cheat_sheet.htm)

